# EARLY PREGNANCY - Lots of Cervical Fluid in Week 7



## etchell (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm starting to freak out. 

I'm in week 7 and I'm getting a lot of cervical fluid.  Sort of the same amount that I got during ovulation - maybe even a little more.

I guess I wouldn't worry so much except that that this happened the last time I was pregnant and then I lost the baby.  It was week 5-6 and I had a lot of discharge and then eventually bleeding.  It ended up being a blighted ovum and I had to get a D&E.

In addition, the other symptoms I had such as nausea and swollen/tender breasts are starting to subside... 

I don't have an appt with my doctor for another 3 weeks... but I made and "emergency" appt for tomorrow... Is the discharge normal?

Thanks for any and all your help.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Alot of women get discharge in lots of different stages of pregnancy. Also, pregnancy symptoms can come and go.

ruth


----------

